# Sinamics S120 Parameter Datenformat



## apachler (2 November 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag vergeblich versucht einen
auf das "Freie Telegramm" verschaltenen Parameter im
Sinamics S120 mit CU310 über Profibus zu ändern.

Der Parameter den ich verändere ist "Hauptsollwert" "p1170".
Laut Hilfe ist der Datentyp "Unsigned32 / FloatingPoint32".

Also Unsigned32 der Datentyp des Parameters und FloatingPoint32
die Verschaltung im BICO?? Was sollte mir das den sagen??

Mein Problem ist folgendes,
ich gebe meine Hauptsollwert als FloatingPoint32 über Profibus
vor und der Sollwert im Regler macht irgendwas. Wenn ich
den Hauptsollwert als Signed32 sende und dabei einen Faktor
einrechne erhalte ich ein lineares Ergebniss.

Auf der Visu stelle ich 60 ein, also steht im Signed32 60 drin,
dann multipliziere ich diese 60 mit 357172 und sende dies so
an den Sinamics, ergibt das die Vorgabe von 60 1/min.

Mir ist an und für sich schon klar das der Hauptsollwert 0-100%
von Drehzahl max des Antrieb ist, jedoch versteh ich nicht,
das wenn ich zb 50 als FloatingPoint32 an den Sinamics schicke
die Drehzahlvorgabe in keiner Relation zum gesendeten Wert steht.


Kann mir jemand helfen????
Verwendet der Sinamics auch wirklich den normierten FloatingPoint32???

mfg
Andreas


----------



## moeins (3 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher noch keine CU310 eingesetzt, sondern nur die CU320 und verwende dort auch immer das Telegramm 110 bzw 111.
Vielleicht ein kleiner Denkanstoss, bei einem EPOS wird ja immer in 1000 LU/min gerechnet, das heißt wenn der Motor z.B. 360000 LU pro Umdrehung hat, entspricht eine Motordrehzahl von 3000 1/min =>  *1080000 *x 1000LU/min. Hier entspricht dann der Übergabewert an den Umrichter 0...4000Hex (0-100%). D.h. bei Maximaldrehzahl von 3000 1/min sind es 4000Hex was dann 1080000 x 1000LU/min ausmacht.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ChristophD (3 November 2009)

Hallo,

der 2.Datentyp gibt an welches Format die Signalquelle habe muss um sie mit diesem Parameter zu verschalten (BICO). 
Sprich die Parameter müssen "FloatingPoint32" sein, Ausnahmen sind nur die Empfangsparameter der Kommunikationsschnittstelle (2050,2060,8850).
Damit steht also fest, das eine Verschaltung dieses Parameters mit z.B. dem Steuerwort der Ablaufsteuerung nicht möglich ist.
Der Datentyp des Parameters ist die 1. Stelle also Unsigned32".
Auf was steht Deinb Parameter p1070 jetzt? Normalerweise sollte dort ein Doppelwort aus dem Empfangsbereich liegen (r2060).

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## apachler (4 November 2009)

Ok ...

Aufgrund der Hilfe von ChristophD im Siemens-Forum
ist mir schon einiges klarer geworden.

Jedoch, wie kann ich mit dem System Kommastellen darstellen?
Also wie kann ich zb 10,56% Sollwertvorgabe machen?
Oder umgekehrt wie bekomm ich die Kommastellen des Drehzahl-
istwerts raus?

mfg
Andi


----------



## apachler (5 November 2009)

Guten Morgen!

So, jetzt sollte alles klar sein ... durch die Skalierung
komm ich logischerweise eh zu Kommastellen.

DANKE für alles

mfg
Andi


----------



## apachler (6 November 2009)

Hab doch noch ein Problem,

wie lese ich die Drehzahl und das Drehmoment
im Minusbereich zurück? Oder werden mir diese
nur positiv Vorgegeben?

Bezieht sich das Drehmoment auch auf das
Bezugsdrehmoment? Also der r80 auf p2003?

mfg
Andi


----------

